# Gongylus Gongylodes pre-sub



## yeatzee (Mar 2, 2010)

Well My camera's mode dial has randomly scrambled, so the camera is going in for repair tomorrow  

I thought I'd give it one last hurrah incase i cant afford the repair costs


----------



## kamakiri (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice portrait  hope your camera comes out of surgery okay


----------



## yeatzee (Mar 2, 2010)

kamakiri said:


> Nice portrait  hope your camera comes out of surgery okay


Thanks, and I just hope I can afford the surgery  

here's another


----------



## kamakiri (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd crop and center that last one. Still a nice head shot.

How many of these do you have? I have 3 L6 and 1 L5...2 males and 2 females.


----------



## yeatzee (Mar 2, 2010)

kamakiri said:


> I'd crop and center that last one. Still a nice head shot.
> 
> How many of these do you have? I have 3 L6 and 1 L5...2 males and 2 females.


Woops, I uploaded the wrong one.... its been changed.

I have 8, and I believe this one and one other are pre-sub and the others are due to molt like these two any day now. Im not sure what instar I got them so I really cant say for sure.


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 3, 2010)

Pics look great to me.... I'm wondering what the heck is wrong with your camera settings if they come out this good.


----------



## yeatzee (Mar 3, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> Pics look great to me.... I'm wondering what the heck is wrong with your camera settings if they come out this good.


Well the mode dial is scrambled. The only mode I actually use that still works as it should is M mode. For example, AV mode shows up as an auto scene mode..... Fine for macro but for exeryday use


----------



## Ricky Ortiz (Mar 4, 2010)

very nice shots what kinda camera gear you playin with?


----------



## yeatzee (Mar 4, 2010)

Ricky Ortiz said:


> very nice shots what kinda camera gear you playin with?


For these, just my Pentax K200d and sigma 105mm macro with off camera flash.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice, I can fix camera... NOT! just kidding! :tt2:


----------



## yeatzee (Mar 4, 2010)

Just screwing around with some off camera lighting going for that alien look....


----------



## yeatzee (Mar 4, 2010)

and another


----------



## yeatzee (Mar 4, 2010)

Constructive criticism welcome


----------



## Rick (Mar 5, 2010)

Love those closeups.


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 5, 2010)

Great pics. B)


----------



## neps (Mar 6, 2010)

Superb! Thanks for posting these images!


----------

